# Jetty vs. pier in Myrtle Beach



## jpr9954 (Jun 12, 2006)

We'll be renting a house at Myrtle Beach starting on Saturday for a week. We are staying in Long Bay Estates which is just below MB State Park. 

Would I have better luck fishing the jetty at the opening of Murrells Inlet or would I do better to fish either the pier at MB State Park or Huntington Beach State Park? I think I could actually walk along the beach from the house into MB State Park.

Looking at maps and satellite photos, I know I can access the south side of the jetty from Huntington Beach State Park. I think it is about a 1.5 mile walk along the beach from the parking lot. Is the *north* side of the jetty accessible? If so, how does one get to it and is there parking nearby?

Is surf fishing worth even trying in Myrtle Beach? Most of what I read on a number of websites is very negative about it. However, since we are beach front, I thought it might be fun to try it. Is night fishing a better choice?

Thanks for all the help and advice.

-John


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

*Myrtle Beach Fishing worth trying?*

Myrtle Beach is where I first started surf fishing while on vacation. I started out with a Wal-mart special and now I got plugging rods, casting rods, and all kinds of different reels for them so I guess that's were I got hooked on surf fishing. I now surf fish here in New Jersey for strippers and blues as often as I can. However, I look forward to coming down each year to stand in the warm surf all morning. The water up here in Jersey is cold! Give it a shot the early mornings on the ocean are great.


----------

